
Unfixable Google Pixel 2 XL - phoneboy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/24/16519530/google-pixel-2xl-screen-issues-deep-and-unfixable
======
phoneboy
Yet another failure at Google, is this the end of the Pixel line?

~~~
Exo_Tartarus
I own an original Pixel XL, it's an amazing phone. The Pixel line is just
getting started.

